# client mail alternatif sur ipad



## herve75018 (26 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,

J'hésite à acheter un ipad car la les fonctions de "mail" sont très limitées. J'ai besoin de la même fonction de "signature" que le mail de imac qui me permet de répondre avec une sélection d'une douzaine de signature prédéfinie correspondant à des messages type de réponse (pour le business).

Connaissez-vous une app qui fais cela ?

Je cherche également un calendrier qui permet de créer un rendez-vous sur une plage horaire avec "touch", donc rapide à utiliser.

Merci


----------



## pepeye66 (27 Mai 2011)

Avec "mail" sur ipad tu ne peux entrer qu'une seule signature et, de plus, cette signature ne peux pas comporter de logos ou autres fioritures.


----------



## Pruneau (13 Juin 2012)

Les choses ont-elles changé depuis mai 2011 ? 

En fait je voudrais utiliser mon iPad pour mes mails professionnels et donc ajouter ma signature qui est une image .png.

Est-ce que quelqu'un a une solution ?

Merci les iPadusers


----------

